# My adult male Chacoan Extreme Gigante Tegu EL GUERO



## LizardKing75 (May 10, 2011)

I am looking for a female extreme to pair him up with this year or next he is a great strong tegu.


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

Wow thats one impressive tegu, did you get him from bobby, how big/old is he, kinda look like some of the iceXhail offsprings lol


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Wow thats one impressive tegu, did you get him from bobby, how big/old is he, kinda look like some of the iceXhail offsprings lol



I was thinking the same thing  

p.s. I love all the white on him, he is stunning


----------



## LizardKing75 (May 10, 2011)

HYe is from Bobby Hill im thev second owner not sure of sire or dame but will be trying to find out. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## james.w (May 10, 2011)

what is his length?


----------



## LizardKing75 (May 10, 2011)

He is close to 4 ft il measure him tmrw..


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

Do you mind if i ask did you get him from a member on here, he reminds me alot of jefroka's tegu beauragard, very similar patterns(i know its not jefroka's tegu though)


----------



## james.w (May 10, 2011)

Is he a 2010?


----------



## LizardKing75 (May 10, 2011)

Check another two of my male adult normals.


LizardKing75 said:


> Check another two of my male adult normals.



I got him from a local guy here in So CA..


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

Awesome are those going to be breeding this season(if they havnt already)


----------



## LizardKing75 (May 10, 2011)

I breed one of the normal males to a female and eggs are due May 28.

Here are my normal eggs due in 18 days..yeah im very excited..


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, i think i remember you from last year on kingsnake


----------



## LizardKing75 (May 11, 2011)

I have had a few years with babies for sale. Im planning to hold these babies back for growing up.


----------

